# All about optimism



## Christos (3/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I got "my" one as a birthday gift about 5years ago, a bit faded now, but still wear it often


What is that horrid thing attached to the pool duck??

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/4/19)

Christos said:


> What is that horrid thing attached to the pool duck??



Seems to be a specimen of Africanis Vapus.... #BOERDUCKCEPTION

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/19)

Christos said:


> Running from a cover of a christian metal core band ?
> If you knew the kinds of music I listen to i suspect you will run for cover!




I am running @Christos and I am never going to stop running. You win Not Jurie ahhhhhhhh run for cover everyone save your ears.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/4/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 162553
> I am running @Christos and I am never going to stop running. You win Not Jurie ahhhhhhhh run for cover everyone save your ears.



Good lord @Christos , JURIE ELS?!?!?!?! Think about the children man!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Christos (3/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Good lord @Christos , JURIE ELS?!?!?!?! Think about the children man!


I even have some Steve Hoff stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Koosroos (3/4/19)

Remove that optimistic chip off your shoulder and move on. I am optimistic that you will feel better after you have excused yourself from your optimistic world.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## wackytebacky (3/4/19)

Can i get an optimistic amen

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Koosroos (3/4/19)

Atleast we can do a spell check before we post our threads for friends to rate them as optimistics.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Koosroos (3/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 162588


 Now that is being optimistic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (3/4/19)

Koosroos said:


> Atleast we can do a spel check before we post our threads for friends to rate them as optimistics.


*spell

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Koosroos (3/4/19)

lesvaches said:


> *spell



Burnt me

Guess mine didnt work that time around.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/4/19)

@Koosroos

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Koosroos (3/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Koosroos
> View attachment 162591
> 
> View attachment 162592



How about an optimistic rating to boost your sad feelings?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (3/4/19)

lesvaches said:


> *spell


Hehehehehe, after 4mnths off the forum, what a comeback......... with a plank

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (3/4/19)

Ok guys, please lets keep it civil. The fun seems to have been sucked out of this thread by grown men slinging mud at each other.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/4/19)

Christos said:


> Ok guys, please lets keep it civil. The fun seems to have been sucked out of this thread by grown men slinging mud at each other.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/19)

Creating a thread to house some posts that were off topic in the Explain your Avatar thread

Once moved, the posts will appear above this one

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

